# Rally Leg!!!!



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Singe got his first leg in Rally Novice today!! He qualified with a score of 74! Excellent job for 8 months old 

I'm so proud of my boy!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Very good! Congratulations!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

excuse the bad picture. All I had was my phone to take a pic...


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good Job to both of you!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats! He is sooo handsome btw!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

2nd leg down!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Dainerra said:


> Singe got his first leg in Rally Novice today!! He qualified with a score of 74! Excellent job for 8 months old
> 
> I'm so proud of my boy!


:happyboogie:Woo hoo!!!!! Great job you two...keep up the good work..


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's great, how did it go?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Got a 79 today! 2 legs down, one more to go!!
He actually got off to a rougher start today - he saw my daughter outside the ring so wanted to go play instead of working.

Everyone is in awe of his focus. Which is funny, because (naturally) he has 3X better focus at home. So, to me, it feels like he is barely clued in. So, I know that as he gets older he will be fabulous!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I posted a copy of the maps down in the rally forum.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and Singe!!


----------



## ed1911 (Jan 19, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

The final count is: 2 legs toward a Rally Novice title.

Not too shabby for 8 months old. 
Today he decided that playing tug with the leash would be much more fun than heeling - throw himself on the floor, growling and tugging on the leash.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

That's still fantastic! Big congrats to you both. Rally is in the future for my pup and myself.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

That's great! Congratulations!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Congratulations! I love that pic with the tongue flick... haha!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you Lila and handsome boy Singe!


----------

